

GitHub Talk on Social Coding at Yahoo - defunkt
http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/video.php?v=prestonwerner-github

======
tlrobinson
Wow, I didn't know about the github gem. It looks incredibly useful.

edit: ProjectPlus for TextMate also looks neat. The one thing I missed when
switching from SVN to Git was SVNMate (which was apparently the predecessor of
ProjectPlus?)

------
defunkt
Dav Glass isn't mic'd during the intro - I promise the sound improves.

~~~
icefox
Fun finally putting a face to your nick :) At the start of your talk you
talked a little bit about reviews and even mention a few things such as how
many companies only send emails or that you can work in a branch without
having to push it to the central repository. This is one area of Git and
distributed revision control that I can't praise enough. It raises the code
review bar to a whole new level while making it less work. The best example
was how with svn/perforce etc when reviewing patches almost no one ever
applied the patch to see if it even compiled let alone worked. With Git I
nearly always do this because it is so easy. This an other things really
improve the quality of the main repository on a day to day basis.

------
karanbhangui
I was in the audience for this talk. Great job guys!

